

Original Interview with Edward Snowden in English - macco
http://mediathek.daserste.de/sendungen_a-z/3304234_ard-sondersendung/19295624_edward-snowden-interview-in-english

======
dvdkhlng
Can you verify whether that URL is geo-IP restricted to germany? I've read it
is (but can't easily verify it here). Consider linking to the copy on
archive.org:

[https://archive.org/details/snowden_interview_en](https://archive.org/details/snowden_interview_en)

or on Vimeo:

[http://vimeo.com/85155978](http://vimeo.com/85155978)

------
Cyclenerd
As Jeff Jarvis wrote: Yo, @ndr, if you want to change the world with your
journalism, you have to let the world see it!

[https://twitter.com/jeffjarvis/status/427803809688338432](https://twitter.com/jeffjarvis/status/427803809688338432)

